# Hello, yet another newbie.



## Modern Prometheus

My forum experience is limited to three very juvenile message boards, mainly the Gorillaz official message board. As such, I may be prone to posting three word posts or single emoticons from time to time. I expect, with time, I should shape up though. 

I have been trying to become a novelist since the eighth grade with little success. I am not yet published. My first question is, was this message board worht joining?


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

isnt your question kinda redundant because most people will say yes, seeing as they are still here.

but, to answer your question, yes. i do think this message board was worth joining.


Welcome


----------



## Modern Prometheus

Thank you for the welcome. My next question: how is the atmosphere? (layed back, structured, etc.)


----------



## Baron

There are piranhas in these waters but some helpful people also.  Layed back or laid out.

Rob


----------



## Modern Prometheus

Too bad. I was hoping for some structure. I tried a local writing group and it turned into a social clique.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

last local writing group i tried were a bunch of people sitting around telling one person that they were great. it was weird and useless.

this place is useful is your willing to accept advice and such.


----------



## Daniel Malone

This is a great forum, where you can make friends and learn about writing, among many other subjects. You will like it here, I have learned a lot.


----------



## Modern Prometheus

This is a much busier message board than the first one I joined.


----------



## Foxee

> Layed back or laid out.


What Rob said. Yep.

Welcome.


----------



## Voodoo

It's a pit you'll be expected to live in.

Drown or live. Live, you get better.

Drown, you run off crying.

It's laid back in a good way, and structured so that you're always aware of who is fixing to attack you.

Or maybe it's just my week.


----------



## Modern Prometheus

Such an imaginative discription, if not very reassuring.


----------



## Voodoo

You don't think it warranted?

methink 'tis.

What do you like to write, again?


----------



## speakerphone2

Ahmen to that.

Welcome, probie.


----------



## Modern Prometheus

I didn't say it wasn't warranted. I wouldn't know.
I like to write science fiction and fantasy. My writing style resembles that of Asimov.


----------



## speakerphone2

Cuz lord knows we need more of that around..


----------



## Voodoo

Be nice, J.

it is old, though. Look for it in the debates soon, about how everyone wants to write about myspace elves.


----------



## speakerphone2

You rub off, what can I say?

I'm not a fan of the genre. 

The only good piece of lit that came from that genre is Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## Voodoo

No...

Unless you mean both fantsay and sci fi, together in some...mutation.


----------



## Modern Prometheus

I _hate_ Fahrenheit 451! But then again, like I said, I like Asimov. His style is bare bones; no decoration, no adornment. On the other hand, Bradbury's language is so rich and metaphorical it bores me.


----------



## speakerphone2

are you kidding? LIFE is in the metaphors!


----------



## Voodoo

How old are you, golem of fire?


----------



## speakerphone2

that's a new one. golem of fire...

scary stuff.


----------



## Voodoo

I meant prometheus.

16?


----------



## speakerphone2

I wonder, as well. Doubt he would say, though.


----------



## Voodoo

He's 16.

Cut the kid some slack, love.


----------



## Modern Prometheus

speakerphone2 said:


> The only good piece of lit that came from that genre is Fahrenheit 451.


And more about that statement. What about Frankenstein? End of Eternity? Foundation?


----------



## speakerphone2

Franken-freaking-stein? Is that you're best defense of the genre?!


----------



## Modern Prometheus

Have you ever read Frankenstein? And no, it's not.


----------



## Voodoo

I daresay my wife is getting anxious.

Watch it, mate, J's a brutal little flower.


----------



## speakerphone2

Ugh. Everyone's got an opinion. I'm too tired to battle this out right now. 

Have fun writing, ModernPro.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan

If you're thinking sf classics, go for broke with 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea. Or anything by Jules Verne.

Then there's Heinlein. 





Milo


----------



## Voodoo

Battle, there are spectators.


----------



## speakerphone2

the modern-day gladiator, is that what you wish of me, darling?


----------



## Voodoo

if only your combat extended into our personal life, you could protect me from all those neo nazi gay bashers.


----------



## speakerphone2

but it does, darling. 

Anyways, sorry for littering your thread, ModernPro.

Best be leaving, before I wear out my welcome. 

Too late, perhaps.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan

Armed with pen in hand and a bottle of ink in the other. *shudder* Lo, an Inkslinger!

It's a good place, 'Theus. One of the forums I started in when I began writing. (Um. What nickname do you prefer? Modern Prometheus is a mite long.)



Milo


----------



## Modern Prometheus

Perhaps. It's very narrow minded to disregard an entire genre.


----------



## Voodoo

Not when it's in such bleeding abundance here.

try some human drama, emotive flashes

poetry.


----------



## Modern Prometheus

Well who cares about it's abundance _here_.


----------



## Voodoo

Pretty much everyone here, and this is just a microcosm

if you write it well, then fine. just be careful, mate.


----------



## Modern Prometheus

My point in that last post was, it's narrow minded to disregard an entire genre because it's abundant _here_.


----------



## speakerphone2

Thanks for calling me narrow-minded, pal. 

I'll pay one of your threads a visit some time. 

Take that as your opportunity to prove me wrong about the genre.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan

Are you still steamed about that?

Here's a genre you won't see often in here: steampunk.



Milo


----------



## Voodoo

her last line was a challenge

a compliment, really.


----------



## Girl in Story

Hello, Modern Prometheus. I like your username.


----------



## Nickie

Welcome to the forum, Modern Prometheus!


Nickie


----------

